# Anniversary gift?



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

So, I never know what to get my husband for our anniversaries. He never knows what he wants and in the end he usually just buys himself something. It's our fifth this year, and I'd really like to have something to give to him the night of, but....I am at a loss. 

I could use some ideas from you guys about what you'd like to get or enjoyed getting on your anniversaries? Sex is a given, btw.  I'm all over that one.


----------



## Eagle3 (Dec 4, 2013)

What are his interests and such? Is he into music or sports etc? 
Congtrats on 5 years as well.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

He's a musician, yes. He loves working out. He loves cars. He a bit of a pyromaniac. He loves doing things out of doors, camping, hiking, etc.

And thank you.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I saw a pizza oven that fits on a bbq grill this morning on the Today show. That looked pretty cool.


----------



## Eagle3 (Dec 4, 2013)

Well under your pic it says you live in Oregon. I have a friend who lives in the Portland area and he is into cars i know there are some shows coming up in the surrounding areas thru the summer. I dont know if you guys do that together but he might like you planning a day around that doing something of his interests. 

If he is into music anything he collects etc...I love collecting and lisentening to vinyl. My wife got me a gift card to a great record store near us and even though people hate the idea of giving gift cards i love spending hours in there in my own world.

We just had our annv not too long ago and i got a portfolio of boudoir shots that was nice to open.

I am sure whatever you do he will love.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

I'd love to do a boudoir shoot for him, but it's expensive. 

I like the idea of planning a day around a car show...I think he'd enjoy that. I'll look up some of the upcoming ones and see when they are. The last one we went to was like, two or three years ago. I remember him enjoying it. There's also a racetrack nearby...he might enjoy spending a day there. 

You've given some good ideas to work with. Thanks Eagle. 

WOM, he'd love a pizza oven. Unfortunately, we don't have a grill.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

For hubs' birthday recently, I got him an experience of driving a race car at the track. He looked HOT in the overalls and helmet. More importantly, he really dug it. 

What instrument does he play? Or maybe for something less expensive - how about finding a gig he'd be into?

Happy Anniversary, by the way 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

One more... If he's into music, a good ole mixtape (without the tape) - the idea is the same though. A compilation or playlist with him in mind?


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Apogee Jam. It's a digital converter that turns your iPhone into a guitar amp. It's better than the others because it needs no headphones or external speakers.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Assuming that he plays guitar...

About Tronical - revolutionary guitar tuning system unique the world


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

Created2Write said:


> I'd love to do a boudoir shoot for him, but it's expensive.
> 
> I like the idea of planning a day around a car show...I think he'd enjoy that. I'll look up some of the upcoming ones and see when they are. The last one we went to was like, two or three years ago. I remember him enjoying it. There's also a racetrack nearby...he might enjoy spending a day there.
> 
> ...


Why not start with a grill and then you can add on for future gifts. I gave my H a hybrid grill for Fathers Day and when I was researching I saw grills that you could add on a smoker, pizza oven, and rotisserie rack. So that would cover this year plus 3 future years!


----------



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

Guns, mags, ammo, optics, knives, survival kits, survival tools, campfire accessories, tents, backpacks, military surplus, traps, fishing gear. Amps, guitars, strings, straps, effects units, effects pedals, recording software


----------



## roostr (Oct 20, 2012)

Any casino's around your area? That's always a good time.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

I know all guys are different but think he would like to go 4 wheeling, skydiving, hiking, rafting , boating , sports game or some other activity? I love these kinda gifts as I sound like your husband most things I want or need I just buy myself. So something like this I would love.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

How about a quality 1:18 scale of his favorite car (decent ones are 50-100........cheap ones can be had for $15 bucks)

Does he have a good stereo system for his music? If not, how about a nice receiver/speakers?

If he likes outdoors/camping etc......what does he need?


----------



## RichieBanks (Jul 4, 2014)

OK, you're a writer..., me too! Now I do usually get my wife something she can physically enjoy too but, I always write something that will make her feel special.

Now you are much more Christian than me so you may have been virgins when you married. But, either way, write about your first time and let him re-live that wonderful memory.

You know, you might just enjoy it too!


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

Created2Write said:


> He's a musician, yes. He loves working out. He loves cars. He a bit of a pyromaniac. He loves doing things out of doors, camping, hiking, etc.
> 
> And thank you.


ceramic water purifier filter
handheld gps, with high resolution topo maps
really bright (>400 lumens) led flashlight
a really nice folding knife (benchmade, etc)
a high quality English/metric socket wrench set
a new type of musical instrument...like if he is a guitar player, buy him a mountain dulcimer with a new type of tuning
if you live out in the country, by him a "rodenator"
have his car detailed
a custom fit pair of hiking boots, like Limmers


stuff like that


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I just got myself a ultraviolet light water purifier. Very cool.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow! So many great suggestions! So, he told me he wants a knife, and then a fun trip. So, we're going to the beach and to to a casino, we're going to go to a local drag strip for a day, we're going to go beer and wine tasting, and to a car show. He prefers spending time together on special days, and these are all things we've been talking about doing for years, so I think he'll love it. 

Thanks everyone! Awesome suggestions!


----------

